# Kenmore fridge not cooling, freezer ok



## bobvanhalder (Jun 29, 2008)

Kenmore model 253.62812202 Top Mount Refrigerator. Freezer ok. Fan for fridge not running. I took the cover for the evaperator coils off and the fan started running. I did notice that the coils had some ice on them and there was some ice in the drain. I removed the ice in the drain and assumed the defrost would take care of the coils.
Now a week later the renter calls me and says the fridge is not working again. Obviously there is something else wrong. I have told the renter to empty the freezer, leave the freezer door open, and unplug the fridge for for 3 or 4 hours. I'm thinking that this will get the fridge running again for them temporally, but I need a logical plan to figure out what is wrong.
Any ideas?
Thanks very much.


----------



## comp (Jan 14, 2008)

try thawing it out ,,completely,,, it has mine working again


----------



## bobvanhalder (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks Comp,
Are you saying that you replaced no parts and the fridge is still working ok? Makes me wonder why it happened in the first place, but then, I'm that kind of guy.


----------



## comp (Jan 14, 2008)

bobvanhalder said:


> Thanks Comp,
> Are you saying that you replaced no parts and the fridge is still working ok? Makes me wonder why it happened in the first place, but then, I'm that kind of guy.


mine doesn't drain right ,,look at my thread
i let it sit open almost 3 days,,,the door seal was even froze an didn't seal right,,now it does :laughing:


----------



## bobvanhalder (Jun 29, 2008)

Guess I am not following this too well. I had't read anything about you defrosting for 3 days or the frozen door.
Would you explain to me how I can read that?
A Newbe!!


----------



## comp (Jan 14, 2008)

bobvanhalder said:


> Guess I am not following this too well. I had't read anything about you defrosting for 3 days or the frozen door.
> Would you explain to me how I can read that?
> A Newbe!!


i started a thread about mine ,,i updated it and saw yours
OK ,,SO tends to PACK the frig (i hate that) it started to ice up awile back and i cleaned it out,, ,when it iced i'm guessing it messed up the drain so all the water was being put right back into it ,,,,,,,froze up faster and faster..it got to the point the frig was about 48degs at its coolest, must have froze up in the walls to,,,,i took everything out packed it in coolers and unpluged it and used a blow dryer on it ,looked great waited 2 more days,,to thaw it completely,,,,now its at 34-36 degs in the frig part at only the 5 setting.... but i'm cleaning out the water every day
cause of it draining into the bottom,,its aint that bad to do,and i don't have the $$$ to replace it


----------



## bobvanhalder (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks for the info. Maybe that will take care of mine too!
By the way, I did read on the Net that some of the Kenmore fridges have a seal problem with the drain line that ends up causing what you have (water in the fridge). I wish I remembered better, but it seem to me that the fix was to install "a tinfoil type of material" over the existing seal. I'm not really sure what that means, but I have seen that tinfoil stuff before. It has an adhesive on one side. Maybe one of your appliance stores around you will know about it. I have found some of those parts people know quite a bit about the parts they sell.


----------



## comp (Jan 14, 2008)

bobvanhalder said:


> Thanks for the info. Maybe that will take care of mine too!
> By the way, I did read on the Net that some of the Kenmore fridges have a seal problem with the drain line that ends up causing what you have (water in the fridge). I wish I remembered better, but it seem to me that the fix was to install "a tinfoil type of material" over the existing seal. I'm not really sure what that means, but I have seen that tinfoil stuff before. It has an adhesive on one side. Maybe one of your appliance stores around you will know about it. I have found some of those parts people know quite a bit about the parts they sell.


thanks i'll ask more questions,,,,i didn't pull all the panels cause i saw the ice,,and was afraid of busting something,,the door gasket is a 100 dollar save alone :laughing: i lost more food before i thawed than the 3 days using coolers to :thumbsup:


----------



## bobvanhalder (Jun 29, 2008)

If your fridge is like mine, it comes apart easily. There are 4 screws holding the back cover in place, and there are 4 screws holding the controls to the top. The control piece drops down and then you can easily slip the drain tube out of the slip fit drain tube. If you wish to take the control piece out of the fridge, there is one plug to disconnect. You might want to make yourself familiar with the timer (just in case). There should be a knob or screw or something to turn.
If in the future the evaporator coils freeze up again, when the compressor is running, turn the knob (screw) on the timer until the compressor stops. At that point you have entered the defrost cycle.
I only mention all of this as it makes it a lot easier to figure out what is not working.


----------



## comp (Jan 14, 2008)

bobvanhalder said:


> If your fridge is like mine, it comes apart easily. There are 4 screws holding the back cover in place, and there are 4 screws holding the controls to the top. The control piece drops down and then you can easily slip the drain tube out of the slip fit drain tube. If you wish to take the control piece out of the fridge, there is one plug to disconnect. You might want to make yourself familiar with the timer (just in case). There should be a knob or screw or something to turn.
> If in the future the evaporator coils freeze up again, when the compressor is running, turn the knob (screw) on the timer until the compressor stops. At that point you have entered the defrost cycle.
> I only mention all of this as it makes it a lot easier to figure out what is not working.


 ours are different ,,,,but trying the defrost didn't work at all had to open it up tto thaw ,,that ice must have incased the frig walls:laughing:


----------



## bobvanhalder (Jun 29, 2008)

If you know that, then you have just about figured out what is wrong. When in the defrost cycle measure for voltage going to the defrost coil. If you have voltage the timer is good and the problem is in the defrost loop. That might be the coil or the bi-metal.
But you said you were taking water out of the fridge every day. That water means that your defrost works but that you are not draining. Seems to me that you have a plugged drain tube.


----------



## comp (Jan 14, 2008)

bobvanhalder said:


> If you know that, then you have just about figured out what is wrong. When in the defrost cycle measure for voltage going to the defrost coil. If you have voltage the timer is good and the problem is in the defrost loop. That might be the coil or the bi-metal.
> But you said you were taking water out of the fridge every day. That water means that your defrost works but that you are not draining. Seems to me that you have a plugged drain tube.


that or as the ice expaned it messed it up i'll open it up when i have fewer projects or it acts up again :laughing:,,,,,oh is yours 134A ?


----------



## bobvanhalder (Jun 29, 2008)

What is a 134A? If that's part of a model number, then no.
By the way, that drain tube goes down to a pan above the compressor and then evaporates. I'll bet that pan hasn't seen any water in a long time.


----------



## comp (Jan 14, 2008)

bobvanhalder said:


> What is a 134A? If that's part of a model number, then no.
> By the way, that drain tube goes down to a pan above the compressor and then evaporates. I'll bet that pan hasn't seen any water in a long time.


the refrigerent


----------



## bobvanhalder (Jun 29, 2008)

Sorry. Dumb me. I don't know which of the refrigerants I use. To me it doesn't matter as I would replace the fridge before I would invest in a vacuum pump and the other equipment nesessary to reclaim the refrigerant. I was there a very long time age. Back in the Freon days.


----------



## comp (Jan 14, 2008)

bobvanhalder said:


> Sorry. Dumb me. I don't know which of the refrigerants I use. To me it doesn't matter as I would replace the fridge before I would invest in a vacuum pump and the other equipment nesessary to reclaim the refrigerant. I was there a very long time age. Back in the Freon days.


look at you tag,,model# serial # ,,,mine says 134A on it :thumbsup:


----------



## bobvanhalder (Jun 29, 2008)

Sorry, fridge is a rental so I probably won't see it again for a few days.


----------



## comp (Jan 14, 2008)

bobvanhalder said:


> Sorry, fridge is a rental so I probably won't see it again for a few days.


 than ain't your paper work in a file :laughing:


----------



## remod (Jul 13, 2008)

Have you tried to blow the dust,pet hair,etc from the condensor coils.


----------



## comp (Jan 14, 2008)

updates ????


----------

